# Steerer Tube Length Kona stinky



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Trying to find out how long the steerer tube needs to be to fit my 2007 kona stinky. Pulled an Epic Fail and bought a domain 1.5" instead of 1 1-8". I don't want to make another mistake. I'm going to buy a used fork, how long does the steerer tube need to be? I didn't measure the length of the 888 that was on there before i shipped it out.


----------



## virginhucker (Sep 30, 2008)

i am no expert, but you could pull out a tape measure and measure the head tube yourself. assuming of course you have the frame. just add a couple inches to your head tube length for your stem and maybe a spacer


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Assuming you still have all the other pieces (headset, spacers, and stem) you can sort of put everything together as though the fork were still there and measure from the lower headset cup to the top of the stem. This will give you a rough idea what length your steerer needs to be. If you don't have the headset installed, measure and add up the height of each cup, your headtube, and stem. Decide how many spacers you will have, add them to the total and you will again have a rough estimate of the proper steerer length :thumbsup:


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

What size Stinky? I have the 06 XL the head tube is 5.5"

4.7" on Small, Med and Large.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

dday297 said:


> What size Stinky? I have the 06 XL the head tube is 5.5"
> 
> 4.7" on Small, Med and Large.


I have a large. I found a good domain used and the steerer tube is 7.75". Think that will be enough?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C S said:


> Assuming you still have all the other pieces (headset, spacers, and stem) you can sort of put everything together as though the fork were still there and measure from the lower headset cup to the top of the stem. This will give you a rough idea what length your steerer needs to be. If you don't have the headset installed, measure and add up the height of each cup, your headtube, and stem. Decide how many spacers you will have, add them to the total and you will again have a rough estimate of the proper steerer length :thumbsup:


yep add an inch too

OR BETTER CONTACT PERSON
YOU SOLD OLD 888 too


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep add an inch too
> 
> OR BETTER CONTACT PERSON
> YOU SOLD OLD 888 too


They live in chile, don't speak english lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chumba15 said:


> They live in chile, don't speak english lol


google english to spanish translater
and send note


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

888 will have different steer tube length than you need, it will be longer due to the top crown, might be bang on if you used a direct mount stem. Using this number maybe be "safe" but might limit your choice of usable forks.

Measure the head tube including the head set, add your stem height and any spacers you think you might need (I don't normally run spacers). That is your minimum steer tube length...:thumbsup: 

And lol at the 1.5 steerer fail


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a 2006 Medium Stinky Primo..
I just sold the 888RC2X that came stock on the bike, and the steerer
tube was 8 1/2"(a tad longer) hope that helps.....

mine also had 4 spacers too...(3 roughly 1/8 each and 1 smaller?)
I can measure the spacers tonight if that will help you??

according to the Kona specs both our frames have 4.7" head tube


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

_rich_ said:


> I have a 2006 Medium Stinky Primo..
> I just sold the 888RC2X that came stock on the bike, and the steerer
> tube was 8 1/2"(a tad longer) hope that helps.....
> 
> ...


Well I found a good domain with a steerer tube that is 7.75", I should be good right?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

It's gonna be close IMO.....
but, you can always get a direct mount stem and be good to go???
like others have already mentioned


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I found this old picture of my bike on my work computer and after looking at the height of my spacers I think you will be fine...
take a look...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

no direct mount stem on a single crown fork


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

oops my bad :madman: 

I just measured the spacers that came off my fork
and they measure just about 3/4"

then take into account the fact that you will "not" have a upper crown which will give you another 1/2"ish
and again I think your gonna be just about perfect............


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

_rich_ said:


> oops my bad :madman:
> 
> I just measured the spacers that came off my fork
> and they measure just about 3/4"
> ...


A guy with a stinky deluxe who put a single crown on told me his steerer tube is 7.5 inches. I found another domain that is brand new and local for 300, however the steerer tube is only 7.5 inches, it will be cutting it close if I get it, what do you think? It could either be perfect or just short.... 

Here are some measurements I took: 
5 5/8"


1 5/8"


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Gaaa!
All this inch's and imperial crap
Cant we all just go metric?
So much easier

Anyway chumba
Those to lengths you provided add together = 7.25 inchs
The fork you want has a 7.5 inch steerer
This is cutting it close IMO, you'll probably at best be able to only run one spacer
If it was me id hold out for a fork with a longer steerer tube just to be safe


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> Gaaa!
> All this inch's and imperial crap
> Cant we all just go metric?
> So much easier
> ...


yeah, i would only be able to run one spacer, would i be fine just running one?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's not that complicated.

If the stack height is less than the steer tube length, you're fine. Some people run no spacers.

I hope you kept the crown race from the 888.

You may be better off taking it to a bike shop.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's not that complicated.
> 
> If the stack height is less than the steer tube length, you're fine. Some people run no spacers.
> 
> ...


Yeah i kept the crown race and everything...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Chumba15 said:


> yeah, i would only be able to run one spacer, would i be fine just running one?


Yea you can run just one spacer, i prefer not to however because i like to muck with my spacers to raise or lower the bars and stem


----------



## bikerdude11 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Similar Problem*

Hey could anybody help me with this...

2005 Kona Stinky 4.7 inch steer tube

1.5" stem height

1" headset height

8" steer tube on 2007 Marzocchi Z1 Sport RV

Will it fit?https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

bikerdude11 said:


> Hey could anybody help me with this...
> 
> 2005 Kona Stinky 4.7 inch steer tube
> 
> ...


Yeah your good for sure, just do the math lol. With spacers it should just be about right


----------

